

Battle other players for souls - awesome playcanvas (webgl) 3d game demo - macavity23
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-25/?action=preview&uid=5182

======
macavity23
PlayCanvas is an awesome collaborative 3d game creation kit: if you're an
indie game dev, check it out.

Disclosure: creator is a friend.

